# Leaky Carb



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a 1996 Yamaha Big Bear 350 that is only used for hunting. We noticed we were loosing gas between trip and I found I had a few small holes worn into in the fuel tank. I couldn't detect a leak anywhere on the machine and I couldn't smell anything but my next thought was maybe fuel line but the fuel level kept falling so I replaced the fuel line. That wasn't it so the next time out I added some fuel and parked over a big sheet of cardboard. We noticed right away we had a fuel leak towards the rear. There is what appears to be an overflow tube coming off the bottom of the float bowl and runs to the back of the quad. Bingo we found the leak.
Here's the dilemma...my partner and I are very close to 65 and both have heart issues. The quad is the only means to keep us hunting so minimal down time is important. We don't store the unit at our homes but it is stored in an old outbuilding at our hunting spot so working on it is difficult since access to tools isn't good. We can bring it home to work on it but prefer to wait until after the season or even next spring when the outside conditions are much better.
I'll start with the quad is running great just as it is. We pulled a deer out last week in one of the steepest, over grown worst places on the farm (of course it was after dark) and had no problem in the way it ran.
We looked at some carburetor repair kits but none of them included floats and we felt handling small parts would be difficult at our hunting spot so we looked at just replacing the carb.
Our choice was OEM = $550 or after market = $66-$260. I'm leaning towards an after market and keep the original for a rebuild later but I don't want to waste my money if they are junk. Since you normally get what you pay for I'd lean towards the higher priced models but I have no experience to base this on.
So if anyone has any thoughts or experience on the best way to get it fixed I'd like to hear it. Any good or bad brands?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Can you take the bowl off the carb and take the float and needle valve out and clean..sounds,like the needle valve isnt,sealing letting the fuel to overfill the bowl causing it to run out the overflow ..? Would be what I would try first. A pair of pliers and some cleaning carb spray may be,all you need.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Jose' said:


> Can you take the bowl off the carb and take the float and needle valve out and clean..sounds,like the needle valve isnt,sealing letting the fuel to overfill the bowl causing it to run out the overflow ..? Would be what I would try first. A pair of pliers and some cleaning carb spray may be,all you need.


I was thinking about that. I have limited experience working with carbs and wasn't sure what all is involved. If this was July or August and it was sitting at my house it would be the route I would take. Now though we're basically working in an overgrown pasture so if ya drop something it's probably gone forever. If we can't get it back together our hunting is done until it's fixed. You do make it sound fairly simple so maybe it's an option after all.

Anyone else?


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

That really is your first step..probably 1 nut holding carburetor bowl in place. Remove. .spray all up in there with carb spray. You may get away with not removing float and valve..but spray up in there as best you can..and put carb bowl back on being careful with the gasket. An adjustable small crescent wrench will probably be only tool required.
It's worth a try..


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank You
I'm definitely going to take a look at it and see how hard it will be to get at next time out. At least worth a look at for sure. It seems like a reasonable and logical 1st step.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Thank You
> I'm definitely going to take a look at it and see how hard it will be to get at next time out. At least worth a look at for sure. It seems like a reasonable and logical 1st step.


Parts man @ the mower shop suggested this low-buck solution for our lawn tractor: Installed an inline fuel shut-off.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

cincinnati said:


> Parts man @ the mower shop suggested this low-buck solution for our lawn tractor: Installed an inline fuel shut-off.


Funny you mention this because the quad already has a shut-off...unfortunately it also leaks.
I ordered a new one and I got it the other day. I think the shut off will be my fix to get me hopefully through the rest of hunting season. I'll try to bring the quad home in January if the snow isn't too bad and we can get to it. If the weather is too bad it will have to wait until spring. That will give me the spring and early summer to find a more permanent solution


----------

